# Water sprite



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like crap. Ph 7..6 nitrites 0 ammonia 0 nitrates 5-10 temp 75-76. Should I be using something other than the standard bulb that came with the hood?????


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

It all depends on the tank... is it located where it can get natural sunlight? do you give your tank fertilizers? Do you have special substrate for plants?

You probably do need light. Im sure others here can tell you what kind and what wattage you need.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

If you are trying to grow Water Sprite, then yes you prob do need a different bulb(s) in your light. There are some aquatic plants that only require low/medium light. What size tank? What kind of fixture? Is it the stock hood light? Depending on how big your tank is vs. how many/what kind of plants you are growing, you may be able to just swap out your factory bulb (prob a t12 or t8 bulb) for plant friendly bulb(s). otherwise, you may have to upgrade to a t5 fixture or metal halide($$$). i keep a variety of live plants in my tank. i use a 4 bulb t5 fixture with bulbs that are in the 6500kelvin range. most aquatic plants like a range of 5000k - 7000k. This is one of the resources i use when researching plants, hope it helps.
PlantGeek.net - Plant Guide


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Water Sprite is a very easy plant to grow even in minimal lighting conditions. It is also a nutrient sponge. If it isn't growing or it's dying, there is something else going on here.

Can you provide some other details about your tank? Other plants? Etc?

A pic or two might help as well.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

Chances are that your "stock" bulb just might not be cutting it.

Low:
Species that fall into this category include non-photosynthetic species, species that originate in the deep parts of the reef or from turbid waters or ones that grow underneath overhangs and ledges.

Provide a lighting intensity of 1-2 watts per gallon. For most aquariums, except the very large systems, standard fluorescent lighting is ideal. Provide a 50/50 mixture of daylight and actinic lighting.

Moderate:
Moderate lighting levels duplicate the mid depths of the reef in nature, and represent the lighting requirements of a large number of the corals and invertebrates offered. Species that fall into this category are very flexible in regards to the lighting conditions. For example, they can be placed at the top of an aquarium with low-moderate lighting, or at the middle to bottom of aquariums with high lighting.

Provide a lighting intensity of 2-4 watts per gallon using Compact Fluorescent Lighting, VHO or T-5 Fluorescents. Illuminate the aquarium using a 50/50 mix of daylight and actinic lighting. For larger aquariums, consider using Metal Halides to cut down on bulb replacement costs.

High:
Most of the corals and invertebrates in this category originate from the shallow, pristine waters of the coral reef. They demand intense lighting along with good water flow and low nutrient levels. Because of these requirements, the Care Level for most of these corals will be "Difficult" to maintain. However, given the right conditions, they can be the fastest growing, most colorful corals in the aquarium.

Provide a lighting intensity of 4-8 watts per gallon using a combination of Metal Halides or HQI's, along with Compact Fluorescent Lighting, VHO or T-5 Fluorescents. The spectrum of the Metal Halides will depend greatly on personal preference, but should be between 6,500°K (reddish yellow) and 14,000°K (blue/white). Use actinic bulbs for the supplementary fluorescent light fixture in a ratio of 1/3 to1/2 of the total wattage of the system. These actinic fluorescent bulbs can then be set on a timer to simulate both dusk and dawn on the reef.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I recently added water sprite to my goldie tank. At first it looked like it was not going to make it. After 1 month I actually see alot of new growth. I have a 55gal tank, for lighting I am using 2 shop lights (standard from hardware store) the bulbs are GE daylight 40watt 6500k. I don't add CO2 or ferts, and use regular gravel.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you are letting it float like a lot of people do, it will grow under most any light since it is so close to it. If you are planting it, then it requires medium to high light. I am pretty certain the light you have will not fit that bill. 

What type of light is it by the way? Single or double? Wattage? Kelvin rating?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

You need atleast a 6500K bulb on that tank, if its planted(mine grew great in very low light planted) you need to make sure it has light however, water sprite will grow tall or wide not both. brighter the light the higher it grows the lower the light the shorter and bushier it grows.

you dont need Co2, I would add a root tab if you are planting it to give it a kick but float it under a bright light for a bit in dirty tank water and in a week or two you should have some nice root growth and you can then plant without worrying as the roots will grab hold and go from there.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> If you are planting it, then it requires medium to high light.


Sorry Jr...have to dissagree here. I grow it from < 1wpg (55g tank with 48w light) to well over 3wpg in other tanks. All planted except for those that break off and float.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

James0816 said:


> Sorry Jr...have to dissagree here. I grow it from < 1wpg (55g tank with 48w light) to well over 3wpg in other tanks. All planted except for those that break off and float.


I just go by what the literature tells me, which actually says moderate to high light. Mine didn't do so well in the low light tank I had it in, but may have had something to do with the health of it when I got it. Moved it to a medium light tank and it took off.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

Watersprite
Ceratopteris thalictroides

Also Known As: Sumatra Fern; Oriental water fern, Water sprite
Difficulty: Easy
Lighting Requirements: Medium Low
Tank Placement: Backdrop
Category: Aquarium Plant
PlantGeek.net - Ceratopteris thalictroides


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Even that site says medium lighting. I guess experiences vary.


----------

